# Do I need a chronograph?



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

How am I supposed to know what kinda velocities I'm getting. Am I supposed to take it on it on faith what the books/internet say. And how do I account for barrel length differences? I currently have handguns with only 3.5" or less of barrel, and I'm sure that the reloading manuals didn't use this small of a barrel.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

and when something says to start 10% less and work up to the listed maximum load, are they talking in grains of powder or fps. I'm sorry I have so many questions, I'm waiting for my Lee's modern reloading manual to get here. I'm hoping it will answer a lot of my questions. If not, I'm sure i'll b back here.:mrgreen:


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

There are lots of ways to estimate but if you really need too know, or just want to know, you have to fire it over a chronograph. There are several good ones attractively priced, you won't likely regret the purchase if you reload much.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

nukehayes said:


> and when something says to start 10% less and work up to the listed maximum load, are they talking in grains of powder or fps. I'm sorry I have so many questions, I'm waiting for my Lee's modern reloading manual to get here. I'm hoping it will answer a lot of my questions. If not, I'm sure i'll b back here.:mrgreen:


They are talking charge weight, or grains of powder.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks a bunch guys, i was just worried about expansion out of my .380 i want to duplicate as best as possible the factory loads i use for defense(golden sabers) I guess I have to tell the wife what I want for my birthday now:mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Repeat after me: "May screen-name is Nuke Hayes, and I'm an addict..." Don't worry, Nuke. I'm in the chair next to you...

I'm going to make friends with someone who's wife already bought him one... 

Jeff


----------



## Big Dog (Jun 27, 2008)

:smt023 Allow me to recommend the ProChrono Chronograph from Competition Electronics. It's one on the cheaper models on the market but works very well. I've so far used it for .45 ACP and 12ga. trap loads. It does exactly what it says. Follow the directions and the results are there. Great statistics output. 
A wise investment for any reloader... And if you had any need for more friends or shooting buddies, a chronography will get them all calling.


----------

